# NSW Balmoral - 17/6/10 Happy Hour



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well not for the first hour.....

Launched into a chilly 8 degrees, with a 10 knt westerly just to cool things down even further. First cast at the yellow can and my lure lands on the wrong side of a trailing mooring rope. As I tried to peddle past it to avoid a hook-up, I ran over my line and wrapped it around the Mirage drive. Untangled this, only to find the line had now wrapped around my rudder. 
I was beginning to wonder if this was how the rest of the morning was going to go.......

Got past the point, avoiding getting wet from the wash from McHale's fly past and started trolling a hb/sb combo and a 6" stick bait. The combo was failing miserably as the plastic kept on spinning and twisting. I stopped to dismantle this set-up and had just cut off the lure, when the other rod went off. Happy days - a fish that was pulling drag and a short while later, a healthy ***** was safe in the landing net.

By now the sounder was full of arches, so I dropped the plastic straight back in, before trying to get the salmon out of the net. I didn't get chance, as I hooked up almost immediately - though this time to a large stinky pike. Dropped the plastic in again - and bang, another pike.

Moved away a little and continued trolling and doing laps around the same area - 4 more salmon came on board and one lost as part of a double hook up. My final hookup was to an anchor rope, unfortunately still attached to an anchor that was firmly wedged - this I found out as I nearly capsized myself by pulling to hard on the rope. I suspect this rope has claimed many more lures as it was full of weed and in the way of anyone trolling deep.

So happy hour was over, the sun a little higher and it was time to head for home and start cleaning the fish. Looking forward to a few good meals, red curry tonight, fish cakes tomorrow


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Paul.

Fresh salmon in fish cakes aint bad.

Marty


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one Paul , and fish cakes with fresh sambos sounds nice to me mate , well done Paul


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Top effort for the time of year Paul, well done.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Well done, did you manage to clear that anchor, it cost me a solid king a few months ago?

David


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul that first pic of the foot well makes a pretty picture mate.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

great stuff paul..today,sunday was dead even in wiggle bay paul b trolling circuit......they tried to bust me at mchales so i did not to hear them asking for my military id-saw a kid in pink on the jetty though ..


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Well done Paul! Hope those fish cakes tasted good. Top pix.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Paul you are a ***** magnet!
I hate those old anchor lines. Lucky you didn't have the down rigger out.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

He's uncanny. Salmon fear him.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paul I hear you can speech Salmon?

I am thinking of a session on Saturday Morning, nice high tide - most likely trolling only but might try for cephs also


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

i got hydroceph,does that count?


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

nice fish, what a top outing - fish and fun!! years ago i used to fish point "x" outside Sydney heads where there was a mass of anchor lines twisted together and it was a schooling place for heaps of species - maybe you should make the anchor rope a regular place to visit, cheers JohnO


----------



## ageboy63 (Jun 15, 2009)

nice


----------

